# What is your most dreaded live rock pest



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

answer the poll above and thanks in advance


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

All the others can be taken out with a bit of work, but the aptasia like to evade and grow if you become lazy. i had one giant aptasia and tried to kill it. it was 2in within a LR... it was still giant and spawned off 30+ more aptasia... and that's in just a 25g nano. I got rid of it all but it took a lot of work.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Bump.

People post your thoughts please.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

lemon juice in a pipette can kill aptasia quite nicely.

i vote mantis because if not taken care of they can kill fish and ive heard of them cracking the bottom pane of glass.
it also is a good hitcher to, that is, if you can catch it alive. people pay for these things.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

true and i know there are a lot of ways to get rid of aptasia, but they can be elusive and if you had one and used kalkwasser on it or joes juice or whatever, they bud more if there is any tissue left.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> lemon juice in a pipette can kill aptasia quite nicely.
> 
> i vote mantis because if not taken care of they can kill fish and ive heard of them cracking the bottom pane of glass.
> it also is a good hitcher to, that is, if you can catch it alive. people pay for these things.


Where can I find a pipette? I need it for dosing ferts and can't find one??
I agree on the mantis shrimp..from the vids I've seen...yuck! very pretty but quite lethal to have in a tank


----------



## ajmckay (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the worst hitchhikers are things like flatworms, red coral bugs, and other small parasitic isopods and snails. 

I can deal with aptasia, majanos, shrimps, crabs, and bristleworms by putting the rock in a bucket for a few hours and go over it with tweezers and a syringe. The tiny things are tough to spot though until they've multiplied!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

kim this holds up to 10mLs:
Aquarium Fish Feeding & Feeders: Kent Marine SeaSquirt Feeder
smaller ones come in most test kits, im not sure where you can buy them otherwise.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome. I've been trying to spot dose with a turkey baster and it hasn't been working out too well. I definitely need this. Thanks, OF2F!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Of everything out there, then Pistol Shrimp. They can be as bad as a Mantis, but harder to catch IMO. Plus, you get a new tank if you get a Mantis. 

Of what I have, defiantley aptasia. I have some popping up everywhere.


----------



## jasonm (Jan 20, 2009)

Mantis Shrimp can cause major problems fast. However they are very cool and amazing creatures! I would have to say everything else can be controlled but a mantis shrimp or pest star can reek havoc in a hurry before you catch it.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

correct but if you deal with it before adding livestock then there shouldnt be a problem. people have no problem buying them off you as well, just make sure it doesnt crack your grass or split your finger :smile:


----------

